# Ford-Siemens EV AC motor (PV5133) availability



## Javier (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi all. I'm planning on doing an EV conversion with an S10 or a Ranger and had decided to use the Ford-Siemens AC motor from Electro Mavin that had been listed on Ebay for a couple of years. Unfortunately, the same week I sent in my ebay bid (about 3 months ago), they apparently sold all of their inventory to a single buyer. They are no longer listed on Ebay.
Is anyone out there aware of one of these motors that might be available for sale? Thanks.

Javier

713-594-7620


----------



## pedjag (May 25, 2009)

Javier, there is a motor on ebay that might work

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120472372469&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

pedjag said:


> Javier, there is a motor on ebay that might work
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120472372469&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


Nice looking motor. But nameplate says 650 Volt DC bus. The Ford version was about half that voltage.

major


----------



## Javier (Sep 28, 2009)

Pedjag, thanks for flagging this, it sounds interesting. I missed the auction ending but it looks like it did not sell.

Major, you're correct about the Ford input voltage being about half of what this motor is. But the rated power of this motor is also about twice what that of the Ford is. Is it reasonable to expect that running this motor at half the rated voltage would yield about the same power output as that of the Ford motor? My guess is yes, but I'm betting this motor is going to be about twice as heavy as the ford motor.

Thanks to both of you for the help.

Javier


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

These were going begging on eBay for years at $2000. The problem was there was no controllers available to drive them.

A guy named Eric Tischer (sp) put one in a mid-sized sedan and developed his own controller for it. He was doing great. He quit posting to his website, the motors disappeared overnight and it has been very quiet on this topic since.

I suspect we will see a motor and controller combination pretty soon, but not at the $2000 price.

This is all guessing. I have no inside information.

Jack Rickard
http://evtv.me.


----------



## Zuglet (Oct 17, 2009)

jrickard said:


> ...decided to use the Ford-Siemens AC motor from Electro Mavin that had been listed on Ebay for a couple of years


I bought one of these motors a few years ago with the intent of using it in an EV conversion. Unfortunately, there were too many issues. A detailed description of what I found is here...

http://www.zuglet.com/ev/fordsiemens/fordsiemens.html

As I understand it, the company that bought all the Ford Siemens motors from Mavin does not intend to resell them, they're going into vehicles. You will only be able to buy one of these motors from someone who has given up trying to get it to work. Trust me, there are many people out there who have one of these motors sitting around. I sold mine a few months ago.

I get a lot of hits on the above page. So if you're truly interested in buying one of these motors let me know and I will add a message at the bottom of this page.


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

Zuglet said:


> I bought one of these motors a few years ago with the intent of using it in an EV conversion. Unfortunately, there were too many issues. A detailed description of what I found is here...
> 
> http://www.zuglet.com/ev/fordsiemens/fordsiemens.html
> 
> ...


 
Hello,

Too bad that you sold the Siemens motor. My company HEC has a lot of know-how/experience regarding the Siemens 1PV513X motors. It can be operated with a Siemens Simovert 6SV1 or Siemens Simotion inverter. However, these are nearly sold out and no longer in production. Another possibility is a MES-DEA inverter. Please contact HEC for details.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

ehustinx said:


> Hello,
> 
> Too bad that you sold the Siemens motor. My company HEC has a lot of know-how/experience regarding the Siemens 1PV513X motors. It can be operated with a Siemens Simovert 6SV1 or Siemens Simotion inverter. However, these are nearly sold out and no longer in production. Another possibility is a MES-DEA inverter. Please contact HEC for details.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Sorry, forgot contact details. See: www.hec-drives.com

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------



## xtranormal (Mar 21, 2011)

On ebay.ca there is 3 Siemens Ford motors available:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Siemens-Ford-Ele...185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1c1a4eb589


----------

